# St. Paddy's Day VIper blow out!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday's race was in Sunny Suffolk, so a good crowd assembled for MASCAR 9, which was documented by Brian Edwards' video cameras covering our every move. Race hosts, Shawn and Kristi Molter, laid out the hospitality as usual...including arranging for a pile of Viper prize money, which encouraged half the field to race their Vipers! Vern Dew and Joey Cassiba from NC, joined the VA regulars for this round...as we get on the back side of the schedule. First up was the C4 bonded magnet super stock round robin, won by Steve Jones in a Viper over Tom's new Terry Flynn built Viper, and James Kennedy's Viper. Next up after another great lunch from Kristi, was the ceramic Super Stock races. The round robin was taken by James, with an ancient Wizzard Storm, from Steve, Vern and Shawn...all with Vipers. That setup the mains, with great action in all of them...for full pictorial results, click on this:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/3-7-15.html



Next round is T-Jets at Bubba's in Carrollton, VA on Saturday March 28th, which should be fun, as Yobear is coming from DC, and Cliff from NC to join the party:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bubba.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey Racers ...here's the latest video from our SS race on 3-7-15, by the master, Brian Edwards

race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/3-7-15.html

Next race T-Jets and Brass at Bubba's on Saturday the 28th!

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bubba.html

Sorry this took so long, guys. We have been dealing with internet issues… Unfortunately, here in the sticks, there is no high speed provider, even though its 2015 and relying on Cox has been painful lately. 

Anyways, here is the video from a couple weeks ago:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNpIkIvWj1I&list=PL166FFF0395FA1A11




Brian


----------

